# sorry, but still worried about miscarriage



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

I know I keep asking questions about miscarriage but I still worry about it. 

I'm now at 11 weeks, my 12th week next week and I have a scan next Thursday. 

I've had practically no pregnancy symptoms at all and no sickness. I have a v slight swelling in my belly, but even my boobs aren't sore anymore. 

I've read that you can have a 'threatened' miscarriage (I think) where your pregnancy symptoms go away but you don't get any bleeding or cramps until weeks later. How common is this? I haven't had any bleeding or cramps but I still worry that I might not be pregnant. Is bleeding, cramps and back pain still the most common sign that there's a problem? 

And if all's well at my scan next week, can I finally stop worrying about miscarriage?!!

Any advice appreciated. 

E


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Unfortunately, I can't give you the answer you are wanting to hear, to say that it definitely will not happen.  However, the majority of pregnancies do not result in miscarriage, and I'm hopeful that yours won't.  The more you are getting worried, the more your blood pressure will increase, and that won't help anything, so i know it's easy for me to say, but really try and relax, it's not long until your scan, and just try and enjoy your weekend.

Let us know how it goes on Thursday,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

